# NFL Network.....HD?



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

I see on dishchannelchart.com the NFL Network is listed as a HD channel yet Dish doesn't list it as such in the HD programming package. Is it indeed an HD channel available to everyone with the standard package subscription (no HD package)?? Plan on going to Dish next month and will be getting the HD package of course, but just wondering what the story is with this.

Thanks.


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

NFL Network will air the Redskins-Cowboys game on Thanksgiving 2006. Hopefully this will be in HD.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Dish has NFL Network HD, but it's only active Wed/Thur nights, with game of the week highlights, for now. Yes, you need to have the HD Pack to see it. NFL Network SD is available to the AT120 subs, I think.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

That has been true during the regular season. During preseason there were several games shown in HD. It may be due to the NFL contract for the regual season. No contract exists for the preseason.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

...and with the news that NFL Network is going to carry some regular season games next season, we can hopefully look forward to some regular season HD games on the network as well.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Mikey said:


> you need to have the HD Pack to see it.


Wrong, you need AT120 or better, folks with just HD pack don't get the programming


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Unfortunately, the NFL Network has other shows in HD (some of the NFL Films stuff), but Dish only shows the game of the week in high definition...


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

BFG said:


> Wrong, you need AT120 or better, folks with just HD pack don't get the programming


You're right! I sometimes forget some people just have the HD Pack.


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

DTV has the HD feed occasionally on channel 98.


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

So thats what the NFL Game of the Week HD thats always blacked out on mine.

I guess I just have to tune in on Wednesday/Thursday night during the season if I want to watch that in HD.

Had no clue any games would be on it next year, besides the thanksgiving game what else is on tap for that?

Football on ESPN HD is georgeous, and its nice that Monday Night football (I assume) will be in HD on ESPN next year, but it'd be nice to know what else will be on the NFL Network in HD.

Although by that time I hope to have St. Louis locals in HD, so maybe I'll get every football game in HD.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Don't see any list of the eight games.

http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/story/9193472


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Trav2003 said:


> Football on ESPN HD is georgeous, and its nice that Monday Night football (I assume) will be in HD on ESPN next year, but it'd be nice to know what else will be on the NFL Network in HD.


Monday Night football has been in HD on ABC for several years now... The only difference next year is that it will be on ESPN instead of ABC.


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Monday Night football has been in HD on ABC for several years now... The only difference next year is that it will be on ESPN instead of ABC.


Yeah but I don't get my locals (thus ABC) in HD, and can't get it OTA b/c i'm too far from the tower - so to me its been SD the whole season.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Trav2003 said:


> Yeah but I don't get my locals (thus ABC) in HD, and can't get it OTA b/c i'm too far from the tower - so to me its been SD the whole season.


Aahh... your post makes much more sense to me now. Hope I didn't sound condescending or anything in my post! There have been a few folk who didn't actually know Monday Night Football was in HD... but in your case, if you couldn't get the channel it will be an improvement for you next year.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Aahh... your post makes much more sense to me now. Hope I didn't sound condescending or anything in my post! There have been a few folk who didn't actually know Monday Night Football was in HD... but in your case, if you couldn't get the channel it will be an improvement for you next year.


However, Sunday Night Football on NBC will be a step backwards for him.


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mikey said:


> However, Sunday Night Football on NBC will be a step backwards for him.


Well, by then I should have St. Louis locals in HD, so I *should* theoretically have all football (NBC, CBS, FOX, and ESPN, NFL Network?) in HD if St. Louis goes HD local by august this year (assuming NBC does an HD feed of their sunday night games).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Trav2003 said:


> Well, by then I should have St. Louis locals in HD, so I *should* theoretically have all football (NBC, CBS, FOX, and ESPN, NFL Network?) in HD if St. Louis goes HD local by august this year (assuming NBC does an HD feed of their sunday night games).


NBC does plan HD for their Sunday night games. I've seen some NBC football in HD (they do Notre Dame football in HD during the college season), so it should be good. Hopefully your locals will kick in time!


----------

